# Ontario (Can) Pre-Employment Fitness testing..



## EFR_FF87 (Mar 25, 2008)

Is there anyone that can tell me a bit more about this? A current student mentioned it, but didn't go in to much detail... I was wondering what it involved.


----------



## paramedix (Mar 26, 2008)

You have pre-employment fitness tests?? Wish we had it!


----------



## EFR_FF87 (Mar 26, 2008)

You don't? Really?


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Check with a service you are going to apply for. I'm sure they will tell you what is involved. A friend of mine just moved to Ottawa and told us about the hiring process. It wasn't that hard but I forget the details.

 Nova Scotia has a physical test as well.


----------



## EFR_FF87 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks thats a good idea


----------



## Caliza (Apr 9, 2008)

It really depends on the service, from what I've heard (I'm a paramedic student in Ontario and a lot of the second-years in my school have been going through job testing over the past few weeks).

For instance I've heard that some of them have had candidates do lifts with like 250 pounds, where others did it at a lot lighter weight, just so they could see technique...


----------



## mattulance (Apr 22, 2008)

I just took mine in California and it was just the usual eye test ,blood pressure and asking if you had any back pain, and they made me lift almost 140lbs. The hard thing was this machine they straped me into that tests lower back strength, still waiting to see if I passed.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 22, 2008)

mattulance said:


> I just took mine in California and it was just the usual eye test ,blood pressure and asking if you had any back pain, and they made me lift almost 140lbs. The hard thing was this machine they straped me into that tests lower back strength, still waiting to see if I passed.



If I may ask, what company was that for?

Thanks!


----------



## mattulance (Apr 23, 2008)

Care Ambulance, they are out of the City of Orange.


----------



## mdkemt (May 1, 2008)

Ours depends on the service you go to work with...some is just a standard medical and others you have to take a fitness exam through the college of kinesiology.  Either was it is a great idea.


----------

